# Gutes MMO gesucht?



## Grozz (14. September 2015)

Hallöle 

Ich suche ein Spiel was mich etwas mehr packt. Habe lange Zeit Metin2 gespielt und bis vor ca 1 Jahr ArcheAge. Nun überlege ich wieder mit MMO´s anzufangen und wollte wissen.

Lohnt sich ArcheAge noch? Wie sieht es mit neuanfangen aus? Stammspieler? Sind die Server noch voll?
Was ist mit BlackDesert Online? Gibt es das hierzulande schon? Wenn nein kann man es trotzdem irgendwie spielen?
Hab vor kurzem mal etwas Guild Wars 2 gespielt. Aber mir fehlt da ein bisschen die langzeitmotivation.

Gibt es zur Zeit überhaupt gute MMOs die nicht leer sind und auch etwas besonderes haben wie Sandbox oder so?


----------



## Kusanar (14. September 2015)

Bei GW2 gibts ein neues Addon (das Basisspiel gibts gratis dazu, also zahlst du Quasi nur das Addon). Mit dem Addon kommt dann auch neuer Endcontent zu den bisherigen Verliesen und Fraktalen. Neue Gebiete, Elitespezialisierungen für die bestehenden Klassen und eine neue Klasse kommen dann auch, zusätzlich zu Gildenhallen und neue PvP- und WvW-Maps. Ist also eine Überlegung wert.

PS: Ich hab das Addon noch nicht gekauft und bin jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der typische Fanboy. Aber von allen MMOs, die ich bisher gezockt habe, gefällt mir GW2 immer noch am besten.

https://wiki-de.guildwars2.com/wiki/Guild_Wars_2:_Heart_of_Thorns


----------



## Grozz (14. September 2015)

Ja das weiß ich aber ich hab das Gefühl das ich mega schlecht bin in dem Spiel  Es hat mir irgendwie nicht so zu gesagt. Werde es mir am Wochenende nochmal ansehen. Ingenieur ist pflicht.


----------



## Kusanar (14. September 2015)

Es kommt viel auf die zugrundeliegende Spielmechanik an. Bestimmte passive Skills mit bestimmten Runen kombiniert und du kannst mit jeder Klasse mächtig Schaden austeilen. Dazu noch die passenden Klamotten und ab geht die Post.

Allerdings hab ich mich da auch nie viel drum gekümmert und lauf jetzt teilweise noch mit megagrottigem Outfit rum  Spass machts trotzdem, man muss ja nicht immer "den längsten" haben


----------

